# NEW to the group



## arch_cpj (Dec 26, 2005)

just recieved a nice cabinet smoker and am looking forward to using it and learning as much as I can.  Im in NE Ohio and love smoked foods!!!!!


----------



## cheech (Dec 26, 2005)

Welcome to the group. We will help as much as we can.

There are a lot of people here that have a great wealth of knowledge. Just ask the question and sit back and wait for the reply. 

Welcome


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi there, Arch.

Welcome to the greatest smoking meat forum on the net! It's nice to see a fellow "Buckeye" in the group. (I too am from NE Ohio and an avid smoker of meats).

You mentioned that you just got a cabinet smoker...What type is it? Propane, electric, wood fired? I have two GOSM's that I use every chance I get and am happy to offer any advice/help that I can. If you are new to the hobby, just ask your questions and someone (more likely, several someones) will have an answer at the ready.

Good luck, and one again...welcome.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## mikeold (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Arch,

I'd like to give you another Welcome to the group. I'm not far from you, south central PA. I'm sure you'll find everything that you need here. So get the smoke rollin and let us know how it goes.

Mike


----------



## arch_cpj (Dec 27, 2005)

Ive got a propane Great Outdoors Smokey Mountain 360 from Gander Mountain.  She is a real beauty and I cant wait.  I want to try Jerky First then try a nice shoulder for BBQ  I own a nice farm in Medina County and make my own wood chunks Oak,maple,hickory,and cherry have wondered about Beech but thats for another time.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome to the Forums Arch, glad you found your way here. As previously mentioned, there is a lot of knowledge and great info to be found here.  Since you say you're a newbie, check out tulsajeff's e-course. It will give you a lot of information that you can put to use.

I have a GOSM widebody that I have enjoyed using and I still like to use my ECB on occasion.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Arch!

I have been using the same unit  for a couple of years now, and I love it. I actually have two of them. I will be more than happy to offer any advice/help that you may need.

Incidentally, I live in Green (Summit County) which is between Akron and Canton, along I-77. It appears that we are neighbors. If you ever find yourself with a surplus of smokin' woods let me know. Cherry and apple are two of my favorites...perhaps we can work out a barter system...say brisket for branches? What do you think?

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## spice (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site Arch!!


----------



## arch_cpj (Dec 28, 2005)

Ive got a glut of Hickory Oak and maple heck we burn it to heat the house too and I have a pretty good amount of hard cherry.  I know a guy with an orchard and I will hit him up in the spring for a few clippings.


----------

